# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Quick guide on getting onBoard running in login screen

## t0rtois3

Add the below to your /etc/apt/sources.list



```
deb     http://ppa.launchpad.net/onboard/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/onboard/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
```

Update and a new version of onBoard will install.  It includes a few fixes and the ability to specify where onBoard will appear on the screen.

To start onBoard in GDM (Ubuntu) insert the below in /etc/gdm/Init/Default just before exit 0, for KDM (Kubuntu) add to the end of /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup



```
exec onboard -x 0 -y 470 --size=800x300
```

Note the numbers will depend on your size of screen so play with them until you are happy.

NOTE:
GDM has to run either as "plain" or "plain with face browser".  Configurable in gdmsetup.

For Gutsy users replace all instances of feisty with gutsy

----------


## frafu

Hello Chris, 

Thanks for making onboard available in a repositry. 

Could you please tell me what repository ppa.ubuntu.com is? It might be interesting to also offer mousetweaks in such a repository, as long as it is not available in any official repository of Ubuntu. 

Further, could you please tell me whether the version that you are offering in that repository includes all the changes you made during August? If that is the case and you don't have any objections, I will modify the documentation that I prepared a few weeks ago to include your new repository. 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit...dAndDwellAtGDM

Cheers 

Francesco

----------


## t0rtois3

https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart

Well done on those docs

----------


## frafu

Thanks for the link. 

Cheers

----------


## baosheng

Hi, I just found a problem. I have tried to use the line you mentioned in your post, but only an onboard dialog window appeared on my screen, no login window, and the mouse icon was "running". 

So I tried to modify it,
I put an "&" at the end of that line. This time, both login window and onboard were displayed. But, I couldn't input stuff into login window via onboard, though i could see the keys were "pressed down" when I clicked them by mouse.

Can you tell me what should I do?

----------


## frafu

Hello,

Here is another documentation about a way to start onboard during login: 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ac...usetweaksAtGDM

If you use it, onboard does not automatically start, but you have to start it manualy with a gesture after the login screen has appeared. How to do it, is explained in the page referred by the link. Moreover, if you don't need dwelling, you can skip the corresponding parts. 

Cheers

Francesco

----------


## baosheng

Hi,

I have followed the instructions on that page and it works fine. The information on that page is fairly useful. But still has some tiny problem. I will try to edit it when I have time.

----------


## frafu

@ baosheng

Thanks for improving it if you have time. 

Francesco

----------

